# [xfree] bei 1280x1024 höher als 60Hz??

## Daniel@tux

Und ich habe noch ein zweites Problem  :Sad: 

Habe es endlich geschafft, die Auflösung auf 1280x1024 einzustellen. Allerdings läuft es dann nur im 60Hz-Modus. Habe bereits versucht, in der xf86config durch horizontal und vertical sync es auf 74 Hz hochzudrehen, aber bei startx kommt immer die Meldung, dass die gewählten Modes nicht angezeigt werden können. Hab ich das überhaupt an der Richtgen stelle eingetragen?

Und nochwas, hat zwar nicht mit Moni zu tun, aber auch mit der xf86config, darum schreibe ich es hier mal mir zu. Ich habe bei der Maus [Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"] eingetragen. Damit sollte ja (zumindest nach der Doku von Gentoo) das Scrollrad an der Maus gehen. Tuts leider nicht. Schreibfehler hab ich auch nicht drin  :Sad: 

Danke schonmal

Daniel

----------

## Beforegod

Zum ersteren:

Evt. mal sagen welchen Monitor Du eingestellt hast.

Zum zweiten :

Wichtig ist das der Treiber auch auf IMPS2 steht.

----------

## Daniel@tux

Hi!

Hab generic / Standard, weil meiner nicht in der Liste war. Ich weiss aber, dass er 74Hz unterstützt.

Zur Maus: nein, das hab ich PS/2. Habe keine Logitech/IntelliMouse. Aber ich teste es nachher mal mit IMPS/2.

----------

## Beforegod

Dann stell mal für Deinen Monitor nen Vesa Monitor ein (mit 1600x1200 @60 Hz)

Der sollte dann in der Lage sein, dies zu machen.

----------

## Daniel@tux

Also, Mausrad geht. Auf IMPS/2 umzustellen, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.

Hab in de XF86Config auch auf vesa umgestellt, trotzdem komme ich nicht über 60Hz.

Ich poste hier mal einen Teil meiner Config

```

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Moni1"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 60-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vesa"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gf4"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Ich hoffe, du siehst den Fehler  :Smile: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Das nächste mal besser ohne die ganzen Comment-Lines  :Wink: 

Ersetze

```
Driver      "nv"
```

durch

```
Driver      "nvidia"
```

----------

## Daniel@tux

Das hat doch nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun. Ich habe da absichtlich noch nv drin stehen, da beim nvidiatreiber öfters der PC einfriert.

----------

## toskala

schau auf der herstellerseite oder im handbuch zu deinem monitor nach was für hsync vsync raten der hat.

das trägst du ein, dann hast du diese probleme nicht mehr.

alternativ suchst du mal in diesem forum nach dem knoppix x-config tool, weiss leider nicht wie das heisst, aber das sollte sich leicht finden lassen.

----------

## RealGeizt

änder mal den teil:

```
VertRefresh 60-120
```

in:

```
VertRefresh 74,0-74,0
```

vielleicht hilft es ja.

ich habe 85Hz auf meinem 20" monitor mit der auflösung 1280x1024

und bei mir schaut der eintrag so aus und funktioniert:

```
HorizSync 91,0-91,0

VertRefresh 85,0-85,0
```

----------

## Daniel@tux

Ich hatte da schon mal 74.0 - 74.0 eingetragen, dann startete aber X nicht mehr (no supported modes).

Eben hatte ich doch mal den nvidiatreiber aktiviert. Allerdings ist wieder alles stehengeblieben. Mal sofort, mal nach 10 sek, mal nach 5 Minuten. Und die Auflösung war nicht mehr korrekt.

Ich suche mal das Tool, dass toskala meine. Vielleicht hilft es ja.

----------

## Daniel@tux

Also, das Knoppix-Tool geht nicht  :Sad: 

Könnte einer mal sagen, was und wo genau ich etwas in die Config eintragen muss, damit ich im 74Hz-Modus unterwegs bin?

Die horizontalen und vertikalen Frequenzen in meiner Config, stehen auch so auf der Rückseite meines Monitors.

----------

## amne

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145225

----------

